# 30 hr tuna trip



## gmclearlake (Aug 19, 2009)

any advice on party boat 30 hr trip next weekend? Something I have always wanted to do.


----------



## JCockrell (Dec 14, 2012)

make sure you fish at night... a lot of people that go on those tend to fish all day and then go to sleep at night and fish the next day... the Tuna fishing was always better at night when i was deckhanding for the Capt. E.... what boat are you going out on?


----------



## gmclearlake (Aug 19, 2009)

Cavelier, fri/sat 8th and 9th.


----------



## saltwater4life (Aug 5, 2010)

The new buccanear? or the cavalier? i didnt know they used the cavalier for tuna trips since its a smaller boat. I thought they usually use it for jetty trips and occasional private 12 hour trips


----------



## gmclearlake (Aug 19, 2009)

Yes you are correct, Bucaneer


----------



## V-Bottom (Jun 16, 2007)

So, how much? which boat and launch from where? what size of rod/s & reels are usually the most popular? Eats? thanx for the input


----------



## Blueshoes (Jan 24, 2013)

let me know how that goes... i am planning on booking the same trip but in march or april


----------

